# Is my green and black dart frog a male or female ??



## Landen (Jul 26, 2021)

So Ive been a little curious if my dart frog is a male or female. They say it can be really difficult to sex a green and black dart frogs but I was hopeing someone might give me some of their opinions on what they think.


----------



## 2 tincs bakhuis (Jul 8, 2021)

How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs Part II - Josh's Frogs How-To Guides


Part II: Sexing Other Common Dendrobatids Dart frogs, like many frogs, can be difficult to sex based on outward appearance.…




www.joshsfrogs.com












How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs - Josh's Frogs How-To Guides


Part I: Sexing Dendrobates tinctorius Dart frogs, like many frogs, can be difficult to sex based on outward appearance. Sure,…




www.joshsfrogs.com


----------



## Landen (Jul 26, 2021)

2 tincs bakhuis said:


> How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs Part II - Josh's Frogs How-To Guides
> 
> 
> Part II: Sexing Other Common Dendrobatids Dart frogs, like many frogs, can be difficult to sex based on outward appearance.…
> ...


Thank you!!


----------

